# Belmont Ny Que contest



## Bobberqer (Jul 17, 2006)

Had the opportuniy to hang out with Nick and Steve, Of South Shore Smokers, at the NY State Championship at Belmont, ...  Could not have met a nicer, salt of the earth kind of guy..A person you like to hang out with at contests I only did the turn in boxes for them, so I''ll let  him tell you how they did.. If Nick was nice to his wife, maybe he can get the pictures from her that  she took of  Nick and Steve's entries..


----------



## john pen (Jul 17, 2006)

Belmont in Allegany County ?


----------



## zilla (Jul 17, 2006)

Belmont Racetrack in Elmont, NY on Long Island. I grew up in that town.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 17, 2006)

zilla said:
			
		

> Belmont Racetrack in Elmont, NY on Long Island. I grew up in that town.


No wonder why you are confused sometimes.....Yankee born and living in Texas. :razz:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

Had a great time competing this weekend. We came in 25th out of 43 teams. It was the first time competing and had the goal of not coming in last so we suceeded . Now that its out of the way i know what has to be done to improve. Our best score was Nicks chicken which came in 13th. It tasted out of this world but one apparently stupid judge brought the score down with a 5 7 6. Didnt make sense as compared to the same chicken getting 878 899 888. Strangely enough the brisket which i overcooked and turned in small pieces cause it did not stay together and should come in last did way better than the pulled pork which was i thought was one of the best pulled pork i have ever done so go figure.  I think they need to overhaul the judging  system or at least make it that you competed in at least one contest before being allowed to become a judge so you know whats its like.  Bobs turn in boxes were awesome. Funny thing is he was just stopping by saturday night to hang out until we took him prisoner and made him do our boxes :grin:  Overall the experience was great. Hung out with some great folks and ate so much food. I also had the pleasure of eating one Nicks rolled fatties.  It was reaaallll hot this weekend and the contest was a bit unorganized but i would definately compete again.
Thank You Nick, Bob and my son Steven


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 17, 2006)

Well it seems we all had a great time! Steve didn't mention his ribs, which were fantastic! This was the first comp I ever competed in and had no idea what to expect. Steve had done one other comp earlier this year and it sure seemed like Bob has done a few. These guys are being kind to me, the chicken was good but should have been better. I think they all had a good laugh at how nervous I was cooking the chicken and trying to find the right pieces to turn in. These two guys were great to hang with for the weekend and hope we can all do this again together. I know I learned a lot hese past 2 days. The people that were at the event were great folks. It seems everybody helps each other out and down time is fun time. Steve also didn't mention that he made Croatian sausage that were out of this world. Saturday night after everything was up and running we ate ourselves sick! Clams casino, spaghetti and clams, prime rib, abts, croatian sausage, fatties and beer! These comps are great to go to just to eat! All in all I had a great time and already I'm changing a couple of things with the chicken for "next time"! And yes Bob, I was nice to my wife and she gave me the pictures, I'll try and post them later. Thanks for a great time guys, next time were going to move up a couple of spots!


----------



## Bobberqer (Jul 17, 2006)

Steve wrote >>> brought the score down with a 5 7 6.<<<  maybe that judge noticed the broken box   #-o   btw  i missed the Croatian Sensation's Sausage...   :grin:  There's Harpoon this w/e, and Higland Aug 18th..     do I hear Road trip!!!! 

Truth be told, any problem that was had with the meat was from overcooking it and  dryness..not taste... Heat was major factor.. Heat index had to be  100* , or higher, and on asphalt.. I'll bet if you guys cooked this event next week,  month , or year, knowing what you know now, you will not cook as long, or to the temp you would normally do... great learning experience , whre things can, and were learned be learned..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 17, 2006)

Glad to hear you guys had a great time!!!  You had fun, met new friends and made good Q.  That's all that matters!!  Congrats Fellas!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 17, 2006)

Sounds like a good time was had by all.  Way to go guys.  Did you recruit any new members for the board?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 17, 2006)

yes, Pepe Roni will be joining soon.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yes, Pepe Roni will be joining soon.




Funny.....i guess  #-o


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 17, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yes, Pepe Roni will be joining soon.



from a moderater, none the less!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 17, 2006)

ok, standing down.  Congrats and I hope you had fun.  That's what it's all about.  Any friend of Nick's is a friend of mine.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 17, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ok, standing down.  Congrats and I hope you had fun.  That's what it's all about.  Any friend of Nick's is a friend of mine.



Thats better! Everybody here is my friend! (I think)


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats great Nick :!: 
Meeting guy's off the board is too  
After all the typing it's pretty neat to see the face behind the keyboard!

Unless the place you go was Cabelas  
 #-o


----------



## DaleP (Jul 18, 2006)

Im glad you guys had fun. 
So Nick rolled a fattie huh?. :razz:


----------



## Bobberqer (Jul 18, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yes, Pepe Roni will be joining soon.



I think Ron Zonee will soon follow :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 18, 2006)

Okay, here are the pics from our first comp!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 18, 2006)

Everything looked great Nick =D>
Can't wait till the next one huh?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 18, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Everything looked great Nick =D>
> Can't wait till the next one huh?



Yeah, it was fun! Man you learn a lot at one of these!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 18, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woody, Bubba, and Bruce patiently answered every question I had that day, I learned a bunch :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm toying with Oinktoberfest. Anybody need help?


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 18, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I'm toying with Oinktoberfest.


Same here"toying " is the magic word :!:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 18, 2006)

Looks awesome Nick!
Those thighs especially!!!!!!!










.

You chicken turn in box looked great too!

Sorry. Finney trained me for this job.


----------



## Bobberqer (Jul 18, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks awesome Nick!
> Those thighs especially!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Thighs ???  and I was feeling bad about the Brisket turn-in  box  lol #-o

Great pics. Nick.. wow .. that kegger of mine has grown to epic proportions... 8-[


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

Man i need some of that chicken :grin:


Hard at work:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 21, 2006)

CrazyWhiteMan said:
			
		

> Man i need some of that chicken :grin:
> 
> 
> Hard at work:


Steve you do look like a Crazy White Man, Nick you look like an old white man :!:  :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> CrazyWhiteMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That freakin hair of mine turned gray at 18! But if it stays there I don't really care what color it turns! Ya know there may be snow on the roof, but there are no patches of ice!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :grin: One of the guys I contract for had the same thing happen to him. Your right, at least it's still there :grin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

Your hair ain't grey, Ray ~ It's WHITE!  :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 21, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Your hair ain't grey, Ray ~ It's WHITE!  :grin:



I didn't say I was gray, I said I turned gray at 18! It's not even white really, it's starting to turn that real old man gold! Oh well, in my mind I'm still 20!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3a26zn76]Your hair ain't grey, Ray ~ It's WHITE!  :grin:



I didn't say I was gray, I said I turned gray at 18! It's not even white really, it's starting to turn that real old man gold! Oh well, in my mind I'm still 20![/quote:3a26zn76]
LOL!  What ever.. Sure looks white to me but HEY!  Like you said ~ You still have it ~ All that WHITE hair.. :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":dow3ze34]Your hair ain't grey, Ray ~ It's WHITE!  :grin:



I didn't say I was gray, I said I turned gray at 18! It's not even white really, it's starting to turn that real old man gold! Oh well, in my mind I'm still 20![/quote:dow3ze34]
 =D>  It's all the way you feel =D>  After beating yourself to death all those years in the trades and the hairs still there   =D> 
Ipull whats left of mine out everytime I have to track down a "non-paying client" :-X 

That color hair means wisdom :!: 

Back on topic.............comps are the s$*t, can't wait till I get to go to another one :grin: 

Maybe Myrtle.........how 'bout you?   8-[


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 =D>  It's all the way you feel =D>  After beating yourself to death all those years in the trades and the hairs still there   =D> 
Ipull whats left of mine out everytime I have to track down a "non-paying client" :-X 

*That color hair means wisdom :!: 

Back on topic.............*comps are the s$*t, can't wait till I get to go to another one :grin: 

Maybe Myrtle.........how 'bout you?   8-[[/quote:dj0tvo2i]
No no no ... Wait a minute here.  White hair means wisdom? LMAO!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 22, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 =D>  It's all the way you feel =D>  After beating yourself to death all those years in the trades and the hairs still there   =D> 
Ipull whats left of mine out everytime I have to track down a "non-paying client" :-X 

*That color hair means wisdom :!: 

Back on topic.............*comps are the s$*t, can't wait till I get to go to another one :grin: 

Maybe Myrtle.........how 'bout you?   8-[[/quote:1h4dxd6j]
No no no ... Wait a minute here.  White hair means wisdom? LMAO![/quote:1h4dxd6j]
Just trying to make him feel better :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 22, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no no ... Wait a minute here.  White hair means wisdom? LMAO![/quote:5y5k62kz]
Just trying to make him feel better :!:[/quote:5y5k62kz]

No need, this crap doesn't bother me! Sure beats being bald!


----------



## Griff (Jul 22, 2006)

I don't care what color my hair is as long as it doesn't fall out. Anyway, when my hair turned all grey (actually I prefer silver) I raised my rates.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no no ... Wait a minute here.  White hair means wisdom? LMAO![/quote:e5epk5u5]
Just trying to make him feel better :!:[/quote:e5epk5u5]

No need, this crap doesn't bother me! Sure beats being bald![/quote:e5epk5u5]
Alot of women love bald men


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 23, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just trying to make him feel better :!:[/quote:3q58lnmx]

No need, this crap doesn't bother me! Sure beats being bald![/quote:3q58lnmx]
Alot of women love bald men [/quote:3q58lnmx]

Not nearly as much as women who love distinguished looking men!


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just trying to make him feel better :!:[/quote:2815vwbp]

No need, this crap doesn't bother me! Sure beats being bald![/quote:2815vwbp]
Alot of women love bald men [/quote:2815vwbp]

Not nearly as much as women who love distinguished looking men![/quote:2815vwbp]
but............ You look like an escaped Muppet.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No need, this crap doesn't bother me! Sure beats being bald![/quote:9kmp1ywr]
Alot of women love bald men [/quote:9kmp1ywr]

Not nearly as much as women who love distinguished looking men![/quote:9kmp1ywr]
but............ You look like an escaped Muppet.[/quote:9kmp1ywr]
An old Muppet  

Do they age?


----------



## Finney (Jul 23, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No need, this crap doesn't bother me! Sure beats being bald![/quote:jsy1y0ga]
Alot of women love bald men [/quote:jsy1y0ga]

Not nearly as much as women who love distinguished looking men![/quote:jsy1y0ga]
but............ You look like an escaped Muppet.[/quote:jsy1y0ga]
An old Muppet  

Do they age?[/quote:jsy1y0ga]
Not the real "stars".  Just supporting cast.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 23, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No need, this crap doesn't bother me! Sure beats being bald![/quote:276vmfg7]
Alot of women love bald men [/quote:276vmfg7]

Not nearly as much as women who love distinguished looking men![/quote:276vmfg7]
but............ You look like an escaped Muppet.[/quote:276vmfg7]
An old Muppet  

Do they age?[/quote:276vmfg7]
Not the real "stars".  Just supporting cast.[/quote:276vmfg7]
 :grin:  Muppets are real right 8-[


----------

